# Getting framebuffer to work with gentoo-sources 2.6.23-r3

## Dralnu

I recently updated my kernel (wanting to see how the new CPU sked worked), and have not stopped having problems, but here I'll cover 2 of the more annoying problems.

First off, when I was going through to configure the kernel, I couldn't find the CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE option. I searched, and never found it, but saw some refrences online to fbset, so I decided to try that.

Upon trying fbset, it says it can not find /dev/fb0. I tried /dev/fd0 (framebuffer device 0?), which didn't work either.

The summary:

The new kernel seems to have a fscked framebuffer, or did I just miss something somewhere along the line?

GPU: Intel i810

Compiled in control: i810 FB support.

Maybe I need to include VESA?

----------

## danomac

Not that this will help you any, but I recall reading a thread on these forums somewhere about framebuffer being borked on the new kernel.

Oh, /dev/fd0 is a floppy drive.

----------

## swimmer

Look for uvesafb in the kernel - it's the sucessor for vesafb-tng/vesafb ... these are the options I have enabled: 

```
CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=m

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=m

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=m

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y
```

For complete information how to install & use you can go to Spocks' website

HTH

swimmer

----------

## deno

You need to emerge sys-apps/v86d also, and set in kernel peremeters video=uvesafb instead of video=vesafb.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

I found that uvesafb was just too much of a pain to mess with, so I reverted to the standard vesafb instead.  I was only using vesa-tng because it allowed me to set the refresh rate.  Now that I have an LCD monitor, the default 60Hz is fine.

Edit: and now for an actual on topic comment  :Wink: 

I think that CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE was part of the vesa-tng patch set and it is not included in the 2.6.23 gentoo-sources kernel in favor of the new uvesafb patch set.

----------

## skellr

I had the same problem when I went to try out i810fb not long ago. Went back to intelfb. i810fb used to work some time ago, so yea, I'd say somethings borken somewhere.

I'm using vanilla-sources fwiw.

----------

## mbell

I'm using rivafb, and after some fiddling and recompiling I got things to work again. My options are identical to those of swimmer, with the exception of

```

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

#CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=y

```

Also, everything is compiled in rather than in modules.

The relevant kernel parameter:

```
video=rivafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-16@70
```

----------

## Dralnu

Alright, I was stupid and ran across spock's site. I ran through it all and it works fine now.

Yeah, I'm fine now, but I'd like a refrence for the video= line for the kernel params, so I can try to tweak it as much as I can.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *Dralnu wrote:*   

> Alright, I was stupid and ran across spock's site. I ran through it all and it works fine now.
> 
> Yeah, I'm fine now, but I'd like a refrence for the video= line for the kernel params, so I can try to tweak it as much as I can.

 

All the info you need for it is in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/uvesafb.txt

----------

## Dralnu

 *yabbadabbadont wrote:*   

>  *Dralnu wrote:*   Alright, I was stupid and ran across spock's site. I ran through it all and it works fine now.
> 
> Yeah, I'm fine now, but I'd like a refrence for the video= line for the kernel params, so I can try to tweak it as much as I can. 
> 
> All the info you need for it is in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/uvesafb.txt

 

Yeah. I'm just now learning the wonders of the (seemingly) good docs for the kernel that comes with the source.

----------

## mamac

A good thing would be to update the handbook: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> If you use a Gentoo patched kernel tree (such as gentoo-sources) you will have had the possibility of selecting vesafb-tng as the VESA driver type (which is default for these kernel sources). If this is the case, you are using vesafb-tng and do not need to set a vga statement. Otherwise you are using the vesafb driver and need to set the vga statement.
> 
> 

 

This is old stuff now.  :Confused: 

By the way, framebuffer is back even though I think it's a bit more complicated than before but I can't get 1280x800...have to search again.

----------

## spindle

I couldn't get this to work at all until I followed the installation instructions for uvesafb on Spock's site. I probably missed something obvious at first, but I'm posting it here in case it helps someone.

----------

## Dralnu

 *mamac wrote:*   

> A good thing would be to update the handbook: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> If you use a Gentoo patched kernel tree (such as gentoo-sources) you will have had the possibility of selecting vesafb-tng as the VESA driver type (which is default for these kernel sources). If this is the case, you are using vesafb-tng and do not need to set a vga statement. Otherwise you are using the vesafb driver and need to set the vga statement.
> ...

 

Look at spock's site. You probably missed the video=blahblah option for the kernel

----------

## mamac

I should have mentionned that I went on Spoke's howto first, after that I got the penguins during boot with a resolution like 800x600.

I think the first problem to solve for me is that /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes doesn't show 1280x800.

I'll keep searching on the forums even if there are now just too much of those "framebuffer+2.6.22-r3" threads.

I'll be interested if you have any idea anyway!  :Wink: 

----------

## spindle

 *mamac wrote:*   

> I should have mentionned that I went on Spoke's howto first, after that I got the penguins during boot with a resolution like 800x600.
> 
> I think the first problem to solve for me is that /sys/bus/platform/drivers/uvesafb/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes doesn't show 1280x800.

 

Do the other modes that are listed work?

----------

## mamac

Just tested 1024x768 and that suits me well, it seems that's what I had before...

Thanks!

----------

